# Dog's in Drag Parade at Pridefest



## frisemalt (Feb 15, 2007)

Every year we have a gay pride festival in Denver, and they have a "dogs in drag" competition. I've never been before, but it sounded like fun. So I got my sewing machine out and made a drag queen outfit for Emmett. I went for the full on vegas showgirl dress. It took me forever to sew, but it was worth it!! And to my surprise, He loved wearing it!







he strutted around and didn't want to take it off... he didn't even try to chew the feathers.


















And he won first runner up!!!! Yeah Emmett!







( he always has been a little on the feminin side.



























And to show our support, both me and Delilah dressed up as fairies. Isn't she the cutest!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great work on the dress!!







Congratulations Emmett!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG that is SO CUTE!! yeah for winning!!


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

Great costume!







Bet that was a fun outing!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

FABULOUS - what a fetching Drag Queen . All the kids looked great . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay for Emmett coming in first runner-up! That's a great outfit/costume - especially the peacock feathers, I'm sure he was a big hit. Love Delilah as a fairy, too!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Great dress














and lovely fairy


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm impressed - what talent - I have trouble sewing a button back on.

I love the dress - what's going on with out macho males, first Harley fighting over a pink convertible and now this


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Great job on the costume.
Congrats on being runner up. 
I am sure that Emmett should of won first prize though


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

That is so funny and so adorable!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that costume is fabulous!!! What a hoot!!! The fairy costume is also adorable!!! Congrats for doing so well in the contest, too!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I love it! Oh, Emmett, you make a FABULOUS little fluffy drag queen! Delilah, you are a beautiful fairy as well. I'm guessing you and Delilah weren't the only fairies there that day...? I can't believe you made the costumes yourself! You are amazingly talented! Thanks so much for sharing...congratulations, Emmett!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations! Great job on the costume! I am curious, how was the dog dressed who won the contest?




Joy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So, Emmett, Abbey's wondering what your gonna do with your dress now that the parade is over....







He looks "Hot!" Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

First place in my book! What a great job you did on that costume!!!














How much fun would that be? I'm jealous!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

that is really cool! yeah for you all!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

sparkey wants to be a drag queen so bad. I just know it







Emmett looks very pretty


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

Love that costume! You did a great job.







Congratulations to Emmett







and Delilah made a beautiful fairy!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

wow! If that was runner up what was first place? That outfit is just incredible! Great work! What fun!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow! I'm impressed. You did a great job on the dress and headpiece. The two little fairies are adorable too.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice Job on runner up, he looks great, very handsome.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, the costumes are great! You must have had a ball!!!!









Marsha


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Quick question. Did you get the name Emmett from queer as folk. He was my fav character. Also loved Brian. He is sooooooooo hot.


----------



## frisemalt (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the support guys! 

The winner was a chihuahua name sugarbear. He had on a brown ribbed turtleneck sweater and sunglasses. And brown shoes. He was really cute, but.... um.. its a "drag" competition!!!! ahh. I was kind of pissed but, whatever. 

Sorry I didn't get pictures of the other contestants.. .. I thought about it afterward! 

but I found some online from last years event. I thought this one was pretty funny - 










Emmett was named on a trip to a cemetary, after he went unamed for 3 weeks. For the life of me I couldn't decide what to name him, but I knew I wanted an old fashioned name, so I took him to an old cemetary and told him to choose. He sat down in the shade of a tombstone of a man named Emmett... so there it was.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWW OMG that is so cute! Great job on the costume! Congrats Emmet!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

How cute I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessie (Jun 13, 2007)

Congratulations and I love the head piece


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

That is awesome!







Both of your babies are adorable!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

SUPER JOB


----------

